# DLA7: City of Industry



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I just made this thread to see what are your hopes and expectations for this warehouse, and if you'd switch? I believe this is going to cover most of the San Gabriel Valley if not all.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

First off my hopes and expectations are that I could successfully transfer without any BS, That it's quite close to Temple City, And I really hope that they give us more San Gabriel Valley routes for us SG peeps 

P.S NO mean czars


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Hope it covers all the Heights (La Habra, Rowland, and Hacienda). . So, us at DLA2 wont have to drive there anymore. lol


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

I like the city but that route is a major pain in the a**


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I got an email from Amazon saying theyll let me know when DLA7 opens so I can transfer. The first time I was assigned DLA2 and they adviced not to do any blocks and took over a week to get to commerce. The question is will it be easy to transfer to a new flex WH location after 50+ shifts here already?


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

businessgamer85 said:


> I got an email from Amazon saying theyll let me know when DLA7 opens so I can transfer. The first time I was assigned DLA2 and they adviced not to do any blocks and took over a week to get to commerce. The question is will it be easy to transfer to a new flex WH location after 50+ shifts here already?


I hope Flex God will send the nicest and quickest elf to handle your request.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

RGV said:


> I hope Flex God will send the nicest and quickest elf to handle your request.


Lmfao! well my friend got his transfer to DLA3 in 4 days unlike me... I guess it depends who takes does it. I hope because its new and some of us are closer to it they'll be more flexible (no pun) lol


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Is DLA7 opened yet? I may want to transfer there.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> Is DLA7 opened yet? I may want to transfer there.


not til spring april ish and so will I.
but just hope they actually let us...they did email me said they'd let me know when it opens to transfer ne


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I will miss DLA3 if I do transfer to DLA7. I hope DLA7 is not delivering to all those hilly Walnut, Diamond Bar and whatever areas. I did a DLA3 block that went to Diamond Bar. It wasn't fun.

Right now, DLA3 covers Covina, West Covina, Diamond Bar, etc. Maybe DLA7 would be taking over the area once it opens.


----------



## Pacrat (Nov 21, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I will miss DLA3 if I do transfer to DLA7. I hope DLA7 is not delivering to all those hilly Walnut, Diamond Bar and whatever areas. I did a DLA3 block that went to Diamond Bar. It wasn't fun.
> 
> Right now, DLA3 covers Covina, West Covina, Diamond Bar, etc. Maybe DLA7 would be taking over the area once it opens.


Yeah I need a fresh start I hate the gossip going on amonst drivers to the point I decided to be anon. Its a joke now unless you are friendly and get along. i dont talk to anyone go get my stuff and leave ...the guys think im stuck up but I just come to work. Blue vest told me it will cover mostly SGV and yes it includes Rowland, Hacienda, Temple city, SG, Rosemead, el monte, pico rivera, baldwin park, west covina, Alhambra any 35miles radious if needed. dont think itll go further than glendora imop

youll see less DB, Cerritos, downey, lakewood etc ..because of the help DLA7 will be


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I once or twice got Diamond Bar, i thought it already suck enough for us to go there, but DLA3 LMFAO. Lately, I saw less of Rowland, Hacienda Heights, etc.. maybe I'm lucky or somewhere is carrying the weight.

I just found something interesting, if apply 35 miles radius from DLA3, I would look like this


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Probably 35 miles diameter instead of radius.

I wonder if DLA7 will be using Scoobies, UBX, Red Line and Ontrac once it's up and running.

I think DLA7 will cover North to Glendora, East to San Dimas/La Verne/Claremont/Pomona , South to Rowland Heights and west to 605fwy.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

I wonder if DLA7 will have more blocks available. DLA3 blocks are drying up, getting hard to consistently grab 2 blocks a day.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There was no 24hr 5pm block releases for DLA3 for probably a few days as far I can tell. Getting 2 blocks in a day means you have to fish for the odd 2hr or 3hr blocks for doing those "re deliver" in the pm.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I got an email saying Ill be notified in spring if im still interested in transfering it might be automated from my first. If i do i hope i dont **** myself over


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hopefully those "circle jerks" will not transfer to DLA7.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Haha...please dont jinx me


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You know those ****ers are all from SGV.


----------



## Fleet180 (Feb 7, 2017)

DLA7 seems like a much better deal for SGV residents. I would much rather deliver in SGV than have to drive down to Lakewood, Cerritos area then have to drive back to SGV once finished.

But the real question is ... whats the block situation going to be like lol. Seriously contemplating transferring over once they are up and running if they end up delivering mostly to SGV. Im excited


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Then hopefully, all the "circle jerks" will transfer and DLA3 will be better without them.


----------



## Fleet180 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have no idea who the "circle jerks" are. I just show up to work, knock it out and move on with my day


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The "circle jerks" are the 4 or 5 that show up really early, hang out at check-in, smoking their e-cigs and other crap.

sweatypawz is the first to called those guys that.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

circlejerk
To kneel in a circle with others and pleasure oneself. Also refers to a pompous, self-congratulatory discussion where little to no progress is made.


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Yep, those drivers show up SUPER early!!! It's rather entertaining to watch them


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

Anyone have any idea when industry warehouse is going to open?


----------



## methehero (Feb 4, 2017)

Its not in the City of industry, it going to be in Chino, opening maybe in May


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cool. I'll go to Chino. I know those idiots in DLA3 is not headed there.


----------

